
Show HN: React Native Paper 1.0.0 released - deadcoder0904
https://blog.callstack.io/your-next-react-native-app-will-be-done-with-paper-40eebd88be98
======
joshblour
super nice. does it work with expo? (without ejecting)

~~~
deadcoder0904
Yep checkout the example app - [https://expo.io/@satya164/react-native-paper-
example](https://expo.io/@satya164/react-native-paper-example)

